# Belt sander belt not tracking properly...HELP!!!



## dannat (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a Sears model 113.226431 benchtop belt and disc sander. It is approx 10 yrs. old. Yesterday the 4in. belt starting moving back and forth and almost came off. I cleaned and oiled the idler drum (per owners manual) but it still wont track properly. I turn the tracking knob and center the belt while it is running and it runs true approx. 10 secs. then starts walking to one side or the other. Could the drum shaft or bushings be worn out? What is causing this? Does anyone know how many parts need to be replaced? Any help or advice would be great.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Do you have another belt to try?

The belts stretch over time. If this tracks true for a time then is not able to track, I am thinking the belt is warming up, expanding and you are at the limit of adjustment on the sander.

Before looking into the machine, I would eliminate the variable of the belt.

I use a graphite pad on my Delta belt/disc sander to minimize heat build up and help the belt to last longer. Not expensive.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/gr44891/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dannat said:


> I have a Sears model 113.226431 benchtop belt and disc sander. It is approx 10 yrs. old. Yesterday the 4in. belt starting moving back and forth and almost came off. I cleaned and oiled the idler drum (per owners manual) but it still wont track properly. I turn the tracking knob and center the belt while it is running and it runs true approx. 10 secs. then starts walking to one side or the other. Could the drum shaft or bushings be worn out? What is causing this? Does anyone know how many parts need to be replaced? Any help or advice would be great.


If the tracking roller is adjusted and holds its place, the belt tension may be too loose, or the belt may be bad.









 







.


----------



## dannat (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a pretty new belt on it now. I did notice the drum and belt was hot when i removed the belt. I will try a new belt today. Something else must be done because the belts are nowhere being worn out. How do i adjust the belt tension lever to in the tight position to make it tighter against the belt? I did not see any ref in manual about this. Thanks again.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dannat said:


> I have a pretty new belt on it now. I did notice the drum and belt was hot when i removed the belt. I will try a new belt today. Something else must be done because the belts are nowhere being worn out. How do i adjust the belt tension lever to in the tight position to make it tighter against the belt? I did not see any ref in manual about this. Thanks again.


You probably don't have to adjust that tension. The front roller should be spring loaded. When you lever it back to change the belt, and replace the belt and release the roller it should "snap" forward. It's possible there is some debris in the mechanism preventing it from going all the way forward. I would remove the belt, blow out all the mechanicals, and spray with WD40 (not directly on the roller). That may be the fix.

The tracking knob should be working properly, and getting any debris out would allow it to be more free to track the belt. When you reinstall the belt, start with just bumping the trigger to keep it moving until it looks centered, then run it at speed and do final adjustment.

There should be a directional arrow on the inside of the belt for which way it should run.








 







.


----------



## dannat (Oct 16, 2012)

I blew sawdust out of latch area and WD -40 same , new and its running good again. Thanks to Dave Paine and Cabinetman for your help. I get busy sometimes, too focused on a project and forget the obvious and maintenance. Thanks again


----------

